#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Attractions >  >  Hey hikers? Do you know the wangedikala mountain?

## Dhiya

How many of you know the name of wangedikala mountain. I hiked this mountain recently. This is the famous mountain which is hiked by university students as their batch trip. That was very hard to walk through the casuarina trees.But, Really nice view to see when you are hikin the mountain. You can watch the top of the bamparakantha waterfalls. That is an amazing view. We started our journey at 8'o clock we come down at 3'o clock. We took so many photos and had fun there. If you like to camp there then you can spend your day there. There are some peoples are living in the first peak of the mountain. Really surprised to see them. They daily descending the mountains for their daily needs.I saw an old lady she hike this mountain when we are descending. wooww, What a strength she have? I am really amazed!!!. Then we get a bath at the river which is flowing near to the wangedikala. That was a most memorable hiking for us. How many of you hiked this mountain? If you want more details about the mountain then ask me. I am there for you to help you.

----------


## Medusa

Yes i also went this mountain. It's very fantastic hiking for me. If you are a hiker, don't miss this place to hike.

----------

